# Vacuum machine for packer brisket



## bbqpit77 (May 22, 2016)

Hi there members  which brand is the best for comercial brisket vacuum process.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 22, 2016)

Check out the Vac Master packers. Go check one of the site sponsors here:

https://www.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/#2556


----------



## 3montes (May 23, 2016)

Do forum members get a discount with Vacum Masters? I'm about ready to buy from them?


----------



## pc farmer (May 23, 2016)

3montes said:


> Do forum members get a discount with Vacum Masters? I'm about ready to buy from them?


Yes, Lisa usually puts up a coupon code every month.


----------



## bbqpit77 (May 24, 2016)

Also how do you keep the juices to get it suck on the machine?. Or should i freeze first the brisket.


----------



## sfprankster (May 24, 2016)

I have a Vacmaster 350 and it has pulse and manual seal functions. These allow me to control the amount of vacuum. When I see the the juices beginning to rise towards the sealing edge, I stop the suction and manually seal the bag.


----------



## 3montes (May 25, 2016)

bbqpit77 said:


> Also how do you keep the juices to get it suck on the machine?. Or should i freeze first the brisket.


Chamber vacuums are for this. They don't suck the juices into the seal. And the bags for a chamber are about a third of the cost of suction bags. I just ordered the Duo 550 from Vacuum Sealers Unlimited. It has a chamber and can do suction bags. Best of both worlds I hope.


----------

